# Homelite chainsaw starts but bogs on throttle



## OVER-REV-KEV (Sep 6, 2005)

Went to use my homelite chainsaw--it starts (kind of hard)
but at full throttle shuts down, like its starving for gas. I cleaned the plug and put new fuel in but no change. I had the old gas in all winter. Any ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

carb may be gummed up, unless the oil mix had stabilizer or you used some.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Open the high end needle about 1/4 turn.


----------



## OVER-REV-KEV (Sep 6, 2005)

*hankster*

Thanks for the reply. I only see 2 needles, 1 was for idle so I tries to open up (counter-clockwise) the other needle and was fully out all ready. Am I missing the boat here ? (lol) Thanks--I need all the help I can Get.
Kev


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should have 3 screws actually. One idle and two mixture screws. If you take the top off the saw you should see the two mixture screws side-by-side on the carb. The mixture screws have limiter caps that you can take off (normally with needle nose plyers).


----------



## OVER-REV-KEV (Sep 6, 2005)

*Hankster*

Thanks again for your reply. I will check it out tonight!
Kev


----------

